# Ebay/PayPal Question



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya,

I am trying to list some stuff on Ebay to sell .... my DH listed some stuff about a week ago on the account to sell too ... he's had a major clear out of stuff in his office.

His stuff got listed ok, but I can't list mine, as Ebay is asking for my Paypal account to be verified using my bank account?  Don't understand all this ... can someone explain please.

BTW .. DH and I use 1 ebay account and 1paypal account

Bels x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

When i set up my account i verified my account by having small 'fees' deposited to my account, i then had to tell paypal how much they were. Have you dont this in the past? as this could be what you need to do


----------

